# Contract price for LP - $1.49 per gallon - Is this a good price?



## thz123 (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in Iowa, and just received my LP contract. The price per gallon is $1.49. What are you seeing for a contract price? Is this a good price for 2010-2011 season?


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 12, 2010)

In NY, that would be a great price


----------



## oldspark (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in IA and just guessing but I dont think it will get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 13, 2010)

My girlfriend filled her tank up with a special price of $1.79 from the company she uses. That price was only good till the end of July. Now its $2.01 and she paid as high as $2.60 last winter. I would jump on $1.49 and get all I could if I didn't burn wood and used LP.

Shipper


----------



## rdust (Aug 13, 2010)

1.49 sounds pretty darn good!  We got our pre-buy notice in the mail this week and this years price is 1.76.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just paid 2.39 a gallon but we only use 45 gallons every4-5 months....


----------



## Uper (Aug 13, 2010)

Up here we were offered $1.99/gal as a prebuy price.  That price is good thru June 2011, but we would have to put the money into their account now.  If the market price falls below that, they give us the lower price until the price rises or our account runs out.  I would jump on $1.49/ gallon if I needed propane right now.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you have to compare to local pricing. Regional propane prices vary pretty dramatically. In our area, propane is much higher.


----------



## Fsappo (Aug 13, 2010)

We are offering $1.89 per gallon to our propane heating customers here in CNY.


----------



## polaris (Aug 24, 2010)

I locked in for $1.39 but they charged me $40.00 for the privilege of doing so.
Joe


----------



## summit (Aug 26, 2010)

Hell yes!


----------



## thz123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I contracted 700 gallons at the $1.49 price. 700 gallons is what I use for an entire year, since i also burn pellets in my basement. I will use a ton and a half of pellets. I bought the pellets at $4.00 a bag, waiting for them to arrive yet. A friend who lives 20 minutes away from me in Wisconsin was quoted a price of greater than $2.00 a gallon, he didn't remember the exact amount.


----------



## lukem (Aug 26, 2010)

Propane delivered to my house this morning in Central IN for 1.89/gallon.


----------



## madison (Sep 13, 2010)

3 - 4 TIMES that much in our area, for a couple hundred pounds/yr.  Lock in the price, as it may be a teaser price.


----------



## PastTense (Sep 19, 2010)

I am in Iowa and I contracted for $1.60.


----------

